# Goodbye Jon Stewart & Daily Show



## Josiah (Aug 5, 2015)

*Goodbye Jon Stewart*

First we lost Stephen Colbert and now Jon Stewart, I'm so sad.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm so glad.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

Why are you glad John?  Did his exposing things as they are bother you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't watch the entire programme in the UK but can watch clips and I've really enjoyed him. Will miss him!!!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 5, 2015)

My old basic cable package didn't have the show. Did see a few clips over the years. Don't think I missed much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2015)

I rarely watched Jon Stewart, did like Colbert and Maher though.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2015)

Although I do 'get' their humor, I never cared much for either Stewart or Colbert nor did i think they were that funny. They were really annoying on awards shows, imo.  I did see an interview Colbert did with Breaking Bad creator Vince Gilligan which was good, but that was because I think anything/everything connected to BB is good.   Be interesting to see how Colbert does taking over the Late Night show this fall.  I'll tune in just to see.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 5, 2015)

Josiah said:


> First we lost Stephen Colbert and now Jon Stewart, I'm so sad.



Me too . . .


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/jon-stewart-farewell-daily-show-host-32922500


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

*If you missed the last Jon Stewart show*

Here is the entire show:

http://thedailyshow.cc.com/full-episodes/pjkw01/august-6--2015---jon-stewart-s-final-episode


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2015)

Jon Stewart and his wife start abused farm animal sanctuary.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/mbvd/jon-st...sanctuary-for-abused-farm-animals#.ytl9xakvWB









Former _Daily Show host Jon Stewart and his wife, Tracey, are embarking on a new career as owners of a sanctuary for abused farm animals.
_
_The comedian — who stepped down as host of the Daily Show in August after a successful 16-year run — and his family were honored Saturday at an event hosted by Farm Sanctuary, a nonprofit that helps rescued animals from factory farms._
_“I’m a little uncomfortable. I’ve spent the last 20 years immersed in the world of Washington politics and the media landscape, so I don’t know how to deal necessarily with people who have empathy,” Jon told the crowd at The Plaza Hotel in New York, according to Agence-France Presse._
_Tracey Stewart announced that the family’s 12-acre farm in Middletown, New Jersey, would serve as Farm Sanctuary’s latest animal shelter and would be accompanied by an educational center._


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 26, 2015)

I love John because of his program and he's a fellow bully lover. But with Stephen and Jon gone I don't even watch TV out of the corner of my eye anymore. Hubby watches TV, I read until sometimes he has to gently take the book out of my hands. But those were shows we watched together.


----------

